# Meet the Guys at the Sacramento Woodworking Show



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Six of us made an appearance at the Woodworking Show this Saturday. We even got along with each other if you can believe that. This was Matt's (Napaman) first time at one of these. He was like a kid in a candy store. I met 5 really great guys. Thank you for being there guys.

I think we might see a growth in membership. There were a lot of questions as to what kind of a gang we were.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats one lively looking bunch of Lumberjocks Odie. Looks like a great occassion.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is one of the perks that makes attending shows like this a nice event. You all got to put faces with names and had a good time as well.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like a fun meet. Probably the only the second picture of Wayne I've ever seen without his dog persona.
Anyone buy any cool toys?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a great get-together. I'm glad that the bunch got together.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

A meeting of the Knot Heads in Sac. Town…wish I could of attended…Blkcherry


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok Odie, Did anyone buy anything from the snake oil salesman? He used to sell the Oldham Saw blades when we worked the shows with The Woodworkers Choice. What is he selling now? Glad to see you all had some great fun and I loved seeing the pictures of you all.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed yourselves … anyone see anything they want to talk about ?



















​


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Sounds like it was a lot of fun. Any purchases by anyone!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

WHERE'S ODIES HALO ????


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's what I wondered as soon as I saw the pic, where's the halo?? That can't be Odie??


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

I was at the Sacramento Woodworkers show with my son on Saturday. I did not see anyone with a LJ shirt on, but wished that I had looked for you guys. Since I am a beginner in the woodworking field I am sure I would have learned a lot listening to you guys.

I have been told that this may be the last woodworking show in Sacramento. The manager of Western Tool Supply in Stockton told me that the organizer of the show has lost money the last several years.

My son and I are planning on going to the woodworking show that will be held near the San Francisco bay area sometime this fall. (San Mateo ??)

My son purchased a Porter Cable router combo set with a very nice set of bits thrown into the deal. The rep also threw in one of those tools that lets you adjust the router height when it is mounted in a router table.

I purchased a ready-made router table that included the stand, fence, feather-boards, T-slots, etc. I paid $280 for it. I have been doing a lot of reading the last several months on router tables that others have built. I have only used my router in hand-held applications up till now, but I have wanted to build my own table so that I could use my router in other ways. When I saw the router table at the show, I realized I could not build a table as nice as that, with all of those features, for the price they were selling it at.

I will put it together sometime this week and mount my router to it.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oldwoodman, be careful when you mount those routers … they hurt !

Thanks Dan, I can always count on you.

The "Snake oil salesman" was selling dovetail jigs for Peachtree. They were very simple, and three were sold to our group … no not me … I'm an Incra man.

Matt, Gene, and I bought Carter band saw add on stuff at about $300.00 each. I think the three of us made their day. I have a brand new (1 year) Rikon that could be a little better in some departments, so I bought new roller bearing guides and a Carter scroll support. Am I just imagining things, or did Ricon get together with Carter and design how the add-on would attach with threaded screw holes only there for Carter's lower blade guides? There's definitely something fishy there. That's OK though … what an improvement it makes. It should have come with the saw though.

I got another zero clearance insert for the table saw (yes, and a way to get a splitter attached), A new Forest Table Saw Blade, some very nice digital calibrating tools, and some other small stuff. I think I spent about $615.18 give or take a mill.

We as a group had a great time …. LOTS OF TOYS TOO !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice dan…i wish i had seen that sign earlier…because i would have ditched the guys and gone in there…

i spent about $450 on the day--ended the day at the wood truck…bought about $72 worth of wood…

it was fun…and my wife still let me come home after spending that money…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Again… Glad I could make it, guys!*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake: I'm glad that you finally showed up.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​








​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Usins Guys spreading Swine Flu*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO I tink Dan and Odie trying to out do each other….................LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dan now thats is my sister !! Spot on Alistair


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Odie, is that "Miss Piggy"?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm headed to Sacramento to see you guys.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/pirates/86b268b4.pbw
​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*A LumberJock caught wearing butt floss !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

give this a couple minutes to load










​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here are two LumberJocks Now !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​....

hey guys this is wood working related …. LOOK … its a scroll saw pattern


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Another request …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

